# sub problems



## jdwalker (Nov 1, 2010)

When I turn the key over just one of my subs start hitting any ideas what it could be


----------



## sneakerplaya (Aug 7, 2010)

The wiring setup might be wrong did you check the connections. Also, post some specification of your amp and subs and my I can help you.

*My Setup*

(2)12" Dual 4 Ohm Type R Series Subwoofer Wired @4ohms
Power Handling: 
Peak: 1500 watts 
RMS: 500 watts 
Impedance: Dual 4 ohms 

500watts RMS X 2 (subs) = 1000watts RMS

AMP: Alpine PDX-1.1000
RMS: 1000 watts
1,000 watts RMS x 1 at 4 ohms


----------

